# Quality of TM Lewin Suits



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anybody know the about the quality and fit of TM Lewin Suits? Does the sizing run true?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

mliemon2 said:


> Does anybody know the about the quality and fit of TM Lewin Suits? Does the sizing run true?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


There are a lot of threads on this forum about that.
You can see mine just a couple below.

The suit seems like descent quality and half canvassed. The fit is harder as you can see in my thread. The pants run a bit big I would say


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

I purchased a Lewin suit online a few years ago. Sizing was right and my tailor was able to make all necessary adjustments.

Quality was okay. A good value for the money, but I didn't like the suit as much as some other suits I found (RL Polo blue label) on sale or about $100 / $200 more.

How much $$ are the Lewin suits now? I remember that I was able to find a discount code through the "deals and steals" forum (or perhaps elsewhere on the web) that made for an even greater savings.

AHS


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

AHS said:


> I purchased a Lewin suit online a few years ago. Sizing was right and my tailor was able to make all necessary adjustments.
> 
> Quality was okay. A good value for the money, but I didn't like the suit as much as some other suits I found (RL Polo blue label) on sale or about $100 / $200 more.
> 
> ...


Next week they will be £199 or less


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

blaze79 said:


> Next week they will be £199 or less


Did you look for or find any additional discount code? That's a very good price but it might be worthwhile to look around.

AHS


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

TM Lewin suits are made with a super 110s wool, are fully lined in Bemberg, the lapels are padded and feature pick-stitching and as mentioned above the suits are half-canvassed construction with a floating horse hair/wool chest piece. For £199 or roughly $325 as of the current exchange rate seems like a pretty good deal, but it would also depend on the cost of shipping as well.


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

AHS said:


> Did you look for or find any additional discount code? That's a very good price but it might be worthwhile to look around.
> 
> AHS


Well if you use the code AFLSLE, you'll get another £10 off
Or use the code TMPDT1 and get a free tie



thefancyman said:


> TM Lewin suits are made with a super 110s wool, are fully lined in Bemberg, the lapels are padded and feature pick-stitching and as mentioned above the suits are half-canvassed construction with a floating horse hair/wool chest piece. For £199 or roughly $325 as of the current exchange rate seems like a pretty good deal, but it would also depend on the cost of shipping as well.


The shipping is £15 to US and EU. I think it's £6 inside UK...not sure though


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

blaze79 said:


> Well if you use the code AFLSLE, you'll get another £10 off
> Or use the code TMPDT1 and get a free tie
> 
> The shipping is £15 to US and EU. I think it's £6 inside UK...not sure though


Great. I think you are all set.

If you are so inclined, you may want to consider reporting back on your impressions of the Lewin suit once you receive it and have it tailored. For all the attention that Lewin's shirts receive on Ask Andy, there seems to be little feedback available on the suits. I -- and others -- would appreciate your opinion.

AHS


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

AHS said:


> Great. I think you are all set.
> 
> If you are so inclined, you may want to consider reporting back on your impressions of the Lewin suit once you receive it and have it tailored. For all the attention that Lewin's shirts receive on Ask Andy, there seems to be little feedback available on the suits. I -- and others -- would appreciate your opinion.
> 
> AHS


I will be happy to, especially considering all the help I have received here


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

TM Lewin suits have been discussed at length in the forum. The pants are slim-fitting, and do not accomodate men with larger thighs or bigger bums. 

Overall, it's nicely constructed. You probably could get a better suit from Brooks Brothers or J. Press if you followed the sales closely.


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> TM Lewin suits have been discussed at length in the forum. The pants are slim-fitting, and do not accomodate men with larger thighs or bigger bums.
> 
> Overall, it's nicely constructed. You probably could get a better suit from Brooks Brothers or J. Press if you followed the sales closely.


Funny, I don't find the pants slim fitting at all.
BB is not a possibility if you live en EU


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

You can chose the size of the trousers independently from jacket, so even big-bummed people should be able to be accomodated.

The leg fit is normal to wide. I have mine always taken in to a near-leggings close cut (the old way).


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thecountofcount said:


> You can chose the size of the trousers independently from jacket, so even big-bummed people should be able to be accomodated.
> 
> The leg fit is normal to wide. I have mine always taken in to a near-leggings close cut (the old way).


How is is that done if I may ask?
I find the pants to be a little bit to baggy for my taste, but isn't slimming them down, one hell of a procedure?


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes. Around here, that costs 50 EUR (8 EUR to shorten a shirt sleeve at the cuff, so you have a comparison).

But it is worth it. they raise the crutch, and taper the legs, resulting in a true made-to-order, second skin look.


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thecountofcount said:


> Yes. Around here, that costs 50 EUR (8 EUR to shorten a shirt sleeve at the cuff, so you have a comparison).
> 
> But it is worth it. they raise the crutch, and taper the legs, resulting in a true made-to-order, second skin look.


Ok thanks. I'll see what they will charge here...if they even do it


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Thecountofcount said:


> You can chose the size of the trousers independently from jacket, so even big-bummed people should be able to be accomodated.
> 
> The leg fit is normal to wide. I have mine always taken in to a near-leggings close cut (the old way).


Well, you Europeans are skinnier than us Americans.


----------



## sslazio (Aug 22, 2009)

*Just orderd a TML suit*

I have just ordered this TML suit for remarkable £186 with p&p included:
:icon_smile:


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 8 TML suits. I think the cloth is generally very lightweight and thus does not look or feel very "olde englysh". Much more like Italian suits. Harvie & Hudson suits look much more old-fashioned and solid, but aren´t available by mail-order...


----------

